# Lakes De Funiak and Juniper



## FishWalton

*I took a ride out to Juniper Lake here in De Funiak this afternoon and it was really really nice. Just a slight ripple. This lake is about 600 acres. Walked around Cat Island park and launch area but did not see any beds, however, there is plenty of white sand around the shore line out several feet. There is a nice T shape dock for fishing. I plan to go out tomorrow afternoon and fish 'til dark. *

*In the last few days bank fisherman have started working Lake DeFuniak here in the middle of town. I saw 6 guys this afternoon. It's a good setup for bank fishing. Take a few rods and a folding chair and enjoy. Every spring for 2 or 3 months of months folks will work the shore and it's apparently started. They catch huge shellcrackers, big bream and cats. With gas prices on the climb I plan to try this some myself. There is also a boat launch, but no gas motors allowed. *


----------



## Sea-r-cy

*Juniper lake update:*

Juniper lake is 1.5 miles from my house, I've never fished it.:no: Here is a quote about the lake:

In Walton County, 665-acre Juniper Lake is the largest of the six Panhandle lakes. It is located about three miles north of DeFuniak Springs, east of U.S. Highway 331 and west of S.R. 83.:thumbsup:
Sea-r-cy


----------



## FishWalton

Just back from a walk down to Lake DeFuniak and spoke with a fisherman. He reported a couple not far from where he was loaded up earlier in the afternoon on bream fishing a dug out drain hole near the north dock. Used fermented dog food with maggots to chum and maggots on small hook. There are several of these holes around the lake where they were dug out a few years back. There were two bass boats on the lake this afternoon. He said he caught a 17 lb blue last year one night right where he was fishing this afternoon. Also, he lives out by Juniper and said the dam launch parking lot had a bunch of rigs parked there Saturday. Things are looking up for these lakes.


----------



## pop-n-chick

is juniper lake open for public fishing?????


----------



## FishWalton

Yes, it's managed by the state. There are two boat ramps and good areas by the ramps for bank fishing. There are homes all around the lake so this is private land. Docks are around part of the lake. A zillion stumps for fish cover. Travel the channels if you run fast, otherwise you will be on a stump real quick. Google. Juniper lake in Walton County and you will get a number sites.


There is also a nice campground as well.

http://www.passport-america.com/Campgrounds/CampgroundDetails.aspx?CampgroundId=1713


----------



## Sequoiha

Ive never fished Juniper, but the wife and I fish King lake about 10 times a year.


----------



## FishWalton

King Lake is giving up some huge bass right now. A friend lives on the lake and he's catching them off his dock. The largest 9.5 lbs. He has caught several 4 to 5 +


----------

